# Aquascape help!  Need some planting ideas...



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2007)

I got my wood!  Redmoor wood that is:







I have an idea what I'm going to do with it, its going on the right side of the tank, branching to the left side.  Its long enough to get past half way too! (about 50 - 60cm at its longest I'd say).  I'm going to attach small patches of flame moss to some of the branches, probably lower down, and maybe some weeping moss higher up to sort of make a bit of a "stalegmite/stalegtite" arrangment.  At the base of the wood and in the right corner will be narrow and needle java fern forms, along with some anubias nana and maybe some christmas moss.  Above in the right corner is amazon frogbit giving it a little shade, hopefully the roots growing down will add to the overall branchy/spindly look 

On the left side are some Crypt. Balansae (quite a few).  The intention is they'll grow over and almost echo the wood, branching towards the centre (flow from the filter outlet is that side).  Also on that side is a crinum calimistratum to give a similar shape but a bit more rigid and even more branchy looking.

My problem is, what do I put going from left to middle?  I've thought about maybe a nice bunch of Echinodorus latifolius to provide a spikey bush effect.  I've pondered other crypts, but I'm not really a fan of broad leaf plants.  Though I might be convinced otherwise...

I'm open to suggestions!  I need help! 

Edit: Oh yeah, current tanks stats (for those that don't know):

Tank = Rio 180/47 us gal (101cm long x 42cm wide x 53cm tall *ish* )
Light = 85 watts from 2x Arcadia Freshwater and 1x Zoo Med Ultrasun.
CO2 = Pressurised via 2kg fire extinguisher and currently using a glass diffuser (may switch to some other way) on for 24hrs
Ferts = EI dosing 3 times a week as per sticky thread
Substrate = Tetraplant Complete (1cm or so layer) under pea gravel.

(sorta copied and pasted from TFF post, but thought others might be able to help too )


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Oct 2007)

How about Pogostemon (Eusteralis) stellata. You should have enough light to get the most out of it, and ceg4048 has some available if you pay the postage.

You could try attaching some Riccia to the wood, rather than just moss?

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2007)

Argh! Not riccia!   I hate the stuff


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2007)

Starting to wonder what hardscape to put on the left side, if any.


----------

